# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Βρήκα ένα πτηνό που μοιάζει με γεράκι

## Kostis12

Καλημέρα σε όλους/ες!!! Δεν γνωρίζω αν ποστάρω 100% σωστά, γι αυτό ζητώ συγγνώμη εκ των προτέρων. Βρήκα στο δρόμο πίσω από την πολυκατοικία που μένω ένα πτηνό που ίσως ανήκει σε κάποια οικογένεια συγγενική με τα γεράκια ( μη βαράτε δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά από πτηνά  :Ashamed0005:  ) και είναι σίγουρα μικρό σε ηλικία και δεν μπορεί να πετάξει, ίσα που σηκώνεται 5εκ. από το έδαφος και πέφτει . Έψαξα για φωλιά εδώ κοντά αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι και επειδή καραδοκούν άπειρες γάτες στην περιοχή, το πήρα στο μπαλκόνι μου. Δεν ξέρω τι να το ταΐσω βέβαια, του έβαλα λίγο κρεατάκι από το χθεσινό φαγητό, αλλά δεν το τρώει  ::   Υπάρχει κάποια οργάνωση στην Πάτρα όπου είμαι, που να ασχολείται με την περίθαλψη άγριων πτηνών; Δώστε μου κάποια συμβουλή γιατί είμαι άσχετος!!!  Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## xrisam

Κωστή νομίζω σταχτάρα/πετροχελίδονο είναι το πουλάκι. 

Νεράκι πίνει?

Δεν γνωρίζω για Πάτρα αλλά μπορεις να επικοινωνίσεις με την ΑΝΙΜΑ και να ξερουν.

----------


## xrisam

Δες και εδω γραφει για πρώτες βοήθειες για χελιδόνια: 

http://www.ekpaz.gr/protes-voithies-gia-neossous/



Επίσης οδηγία του Δημήτρη για περίπτωση με κοτσιφάκια αλλα φανταζομαι θα κάνει :


> κροκο βραστου αυγου  και αν εχεις κιμα  ωμο (μικρα μπιλακια που θα κανεις αφου τον ζυμωσεις με λιγη τριμμενη  φρυγανια , τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο και ελαιολαδο οπως οταν φτιαχνουμε  κεφτεδακια αλλα ωμο )  . Θα διατηρεις τις μεριδες ημερας στο ψυγειο και  το υπολοιπο που θα το εχεις ετοιμο σε πολυ μικρες μπιλιτσες θα το  κρατησεις καταψυξη , μεχρι να μπορεσεις να παραδωσεις το πουλακι .

----------


## Kostis12

Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές,  παίρνω την ΑΝΙΜΑ για αρχή! Νεράκι του έβαλα , θα πάω να πάρω και λίγο κιμά να φάει!!!

----------


## Kostis12

Επικοινώνησα με ΑΝΙΜΑ, θα το ταΐσω με ασπράδι σφιχτού αβγού σήμερα και αύριο θα τους το στείλω!!! Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για όλα !!!!

----------


## jk21

και κροκο και αν εχεις ωμο κιμα , μπορεις μικρα μπιλακια αν τον ζυμωσεις με λιγη φρυγανια και ελαιολαδο 

να ειναι καπου ηρεμα 

ειναι σιγουρα σταχταρα και με συμφωνη γνωμη της ΑΝΙΜΑ καλα ειναι να του δωσεις στο νερακι του almora plus ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη (υπαρχει σε φακελλακια στα φαρμακεια )  γιατι επεσε απο εξαντληση  .Εχει ουρα και δεν ειναι νεοσσος απο φωλια και το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι εχει εξαντληθει απο διψα και ζεστη

----------


## Kostis12

> και κροκο και αν εχεις ωμο κιμα , μπορεις μικρα μπιλακια αν τον ζυμωσεις με λιγη φρυγανια και ελαιολαδο 
> 
> να ειναι καπου ηρεμα 
> 
> ειναι σιγουρα σταχταρα και με συμφωνη γνωμη της ΑΝΙΜΑ καλα ειναι να του δωσεις στο νερακι του almora plus ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη (υπαρχει σε φακελλακια στα φαρμακεια )  γιατι επεσε απο εξαντληση  .Εχει ουρα και δεν ειναι νεοσσος απο φωλια και το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι εχει εξαντληθει απο διψα και ζεστη


Ωραία, σε ευχαριστώ!!!! Ναι γενικά δεν έχει δυνάμεις, Ίσως και γι' αυτό  είναι συνεργάσιμος!!!

----------


## Kostis12

Ο μικρός είναι στα χέρια της ΑΝΙΜΑ πλέον! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας !!!!  :Love0033:

----------


## jk21

η καλυτερη εξελιξη ! αν μαθεις νεα του , μας ενημερωνεις

----------


## Corvus

οι περισοτεροι που βρισκουν σταχταρες νομιζουν οτι ειναι γερακια... :oopseyes:

----------

